# How can I get her to learn how to 'hold it'?



## Irania (Sep 16, 2005)

I left her in my room for not even a minute and she left me two presents to clean up! Should I stop leaving her there for even a few minutes and start crating her at night again?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like you need to start potty training all over again and not give her so much freedom.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree with K/C, you are going to have to start again from scratch, and crating could be the way to go.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 29 2005, 01:40 PM
> *How old is she?  That may be a factor too, maybe you're expecting too much too soon?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114623*


[/QUOTE]


I am in the same boat, too much freedom. But the crying drives me nuts, he shreaks.

What age is old enough to expect them to "know".

Mine is 11 weeks. He seems kinda clueless, but he does use the pad when I take him.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard or read some place that the max they can hold it for how ever old they are (in months) plus an hour. He will start to catch on soon but he is still way too young to expect him to be potty trained some dogs take a long time. Lexi will be 2 in Januarty and is only about 75-80% potty trained. I'm really trying to work with her on it because it is starting to get really old.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 9 2005, 06:09 AM
> *I heard or read some place that the max they can hold it for how ever old they are (in months) plus an hour.  He will start to catch on soon but he is still way too young to expect him to be potty trained some dogs take a long time.  Lexi will be 2 in Januarty and is only about 75-80% potty trained.  I'm really trying to work with her on it because it is starting to get really old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118216*


[/QUOTE]







Same here Summer will be a year on Dec.2. and she still has accidents . This morning she just walked on to her pad walked off and tinkled







I was standing not 5 feet away







boy did I let her know I was mad ( she just looks at me like







what did I do wrong ) I've never crated her but I to am getting tired of cleaning pee spots .thank gosh I have tile thru most of my house . I would love to make her start going o/s .I guess I just have to put my mine to it and teach her. 
Any suggestions? is it different for a older dog than a puppy?


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I will have to admit I have NEVER had such a hard dog to train. I started re-training over a month ago. Tucker is confined to a SMALL crate. He kept peeing on his bedding UNTIL I got those soft baby blankets. He won't pee on them anymore. He holds it all night.

We made a pee area in the garage. We got one of the pans that hold washing machines in case they leak. Layered with newspaper and then added a grate on top. Tucker loves it. 

Problem: You have to catch the "LOOK" or you won't know he needs to go out. Hubby is home all day and he takes him out many times during the day. On Wed. we went Christmas shopping. We came home twice to let him out because we were going to be all day and wanted to be fair to him. That night, when we came in for the night we took him out. I came in and was putting presents away and he was following me around and I looked up and he was peeing. I had just brought him in. He peed the size of a nickle. Later in the evening hubby and I had him in the room with us, after we had taken him out. I was brushing him and playing with him. Hubby walked out of the room, Tucker jumped down and walked across the room and POOPED!

Yesterday, I came in from work and Tucker came running to me. ( Hubby gets him out of crate and to potty right around the time he knows I am coming home.)
I had been home around 5 min and Tucker walked over to the kitchen and PEED. 
Every time I had put him in his crate.

This morning I took him out to pee, came in gave him a treat and was standing there talking to him and he looked at me and squatted and PEED again. I was SO MAD. I just yelled his name. First TIME I have scolded him. 

We decided to bring his pee pan in the house and see if he will use it inside. All the dogs I have owned over the years NEVER have I had such a problem. From reading on this site I am not alone.


He is healthy so don't tell me to discuss it with the Vet. I have.

I have talked to other dog trainers that I have worked with over the years and most of them say it's a small dog thing. One told me it was a Malt thing. After looking on several sites this seems to be an issue with lots of you. Some of you have had LUCK in this matter but MOST of you have had the problem. 

I am just hoping he will outgrow this. Tucker is now 7 months old.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Urinating that frequently is not normal. I take it since you've been to the vet he has had a urinalysis, bloodwork (including bile acids), and abdominal radiographs.

2. Do not scold for accidents. Ignore them and put him up while you clean up. Scolding and punishment will only make him have accidents when you are out of site. 

3. Reward every time for going in the right place and do it immediately. Take the treats outside with you. Don't wait until you come in. 

4. Put him on a schedule. It sounds like he just gets taken out a lot but doesn't have any structure. Take him out at the same times, put him in his crate at the same times, give him play time, go for a walk, etc. all at the same time every day. This way his body can learn to go at certain times and hold it in between. 

I have a 9 week old Border Collie puppy here. She does not have the concept of only going outside, but it is a case of management while she learns. She goes out in the morning, up for 2 hours, out, has breakfast, for a walk and play, then to work where she is crated for 2 hours, then out, crated for 3 hours, then out and an hour to play. In the evening we have a similar routine (out for an hour, up for 2). When she is playing, we go out every 15-20 minutes because playing puppies have to pee a lot. By structuring her day, her body is learning to hold her urine and to know when to expect to release it. I can also consistently reward her and, because she is confined unless she has just urinated, mistakes are hard to make.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Nov 18 2005, 09:45 AM
> *1. Urinating that frequently is not normal. I take it since you've been to the vet he has had a urinalysis, bloodwork (including bile acids), and abdominal radiographs.
> 
> 2. Do not scold for accidents. Ignore them and put him up while you clean up. Scolding and punishment will only make him have accidents when you are out of site.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

1. As I said he has been tested by our Vet. All tests were run and he is FINE

2. I have NEVER scolded him until this morning. I know better as I have stated before I am a dog trainer and have been for years.

3. He is rewarded EVERY TIME. We take the treats with us when we take him out.

4. He is on a schedule. Hubby takes him out by a clock schedule. We take him out when he gets up, after playing, after naps, and after eating. He is also taken out inbetween those times on a regular basis. That is why we came home from shopping.

Your structure is very much like ours. Up at 5am, out to garage to pee, up 2 hours, out to pee then eat. After eating out to pee and poop. Up until 10 or 11 then out to pee, play then out again before going up. He is out around 1 to 2 hours playtime. Back in crate for 2 to 3 hours. Out to pee around 4pm and 30 min walking or playing. Back in crate. In crate until 7pm when I get home. He goes out, eats and get play time and groom time then goes up for the night around 9:30. 

I will admit I made a mistake when we first got him. In reading posts on line I saw lots of people here had pee areas in their x-pen with a crate in the x-pen. Even though I knew better I tried it. That was a mistake for us. Tucker was peeing and pooping in the x-pen. We took the x-pen away. Went back to SMALL crate and taking him out on schedule.

Now as I type the pee pan is in side. He just walked over to me and PEED!!!!!!!!

He knows his pee pan and goes to when we were taking him to the garage. You would think bringing it in he would have used it.

This has got me stumped as well as some of my fellow dog trainers.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 9 2005, 10:09 AM
> *I heard or read some place that the max they can hold it for how ever old they are (in months) plus an hour.  He will start to catch on soon but he is still way too young to expect him to be potty trained some dogs take a long time.  Lexi will be 2 in Januarty and is only about 75-80% potty trained.  I'm really trying to work with her on it because it is starting to get really old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118216*


[/QUOTE]
DITTO

Kodie IS 2yrs old and he still wants to mark! He is FINE when hes in his pen though... so I dunno... as soon as he gets the run of the whole house... forget it. he wants to mark or pee on this one spot on the carpet. I bought belly bands for him because my mom was flipping out! Sooo he always has one on while running the whole house. This might be a solution right now but when i move out and have my own place.. i might want to have him running around more often throughout my place.... i know this is going to be an issue because who wants to keep changing a belly band because hes peeing every few hrs. Grrr..









I have also hear a lot of people having issues with peeing with their maltese... -_-


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

O.K. don't shoot me down for this one.







But is it a BOY thing *MAYBE????*
I have a 2 floor apartment she is downstairs while we are all work/school. There was NO WAY I had the heart to leave her in a crate while we were all out ONLY BECAUSE I knew it would be a 7-8 hour day for her that she would be alone. So I bought one of those "Play Yards" for babies at Babies R Us. Much cheaper than the ones you buy on line or at the Pet Stores. It opens up into this pretty big Octagon. She is in there with her food, water, toys, and her little travel crate that she sleeps in. She has a puppy pad in there as well in her Play Yard and goes only on her puppy pad. As soon as my daughter gets her home from School she takes her out, brings her upstairs and she has free and full access of the house AS LONG as she is supervised. She has a puppy pad upstairs that has been in the same spot since we brought her home. She goes EVERYTIME on her puppy pad. 

When I got Chulita from the breeder she was already somewhat trained to go on the puppy pads and I had already decided before getting her that I would continue to train her on puppy pads. Of course when I brought her home...she had to EXPLORE the house and leave me little brown presents on my carpet. If I caught her in the act I would clap my hands and say NO firmly and then bring her to her puppy pad to finish her business. I read about only giving them access to the house a little at a time. But with her being home a big part of the day I felt bad to do that. I gave her full access to the house from day one we just had to keep an eye on her EVERY SECOND :new_Eyecrazy: to make sure she would not go anywhere in the house. I think that kind of worked in her training because she started to learn right from the very begining where she was NOT allowed to go potty. 

After 1 week of having her home she pretty much had it down like a Pro.  THANK GOODNESS!! I guess I better knock on wood for being lucky and I PRAY she does not act up and I have to RE-Train her.


----------

